# Culmination of my journey



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

This is the culmination of what I have termed "negative space designing" I had the vision for this, but had to think up methods, with tools I have in my workshop, to achieve this vision. I had to teach myself to make this.(as no one else is and I could find no info on "how to") I found out I am a poor teacher and a very slow student. It has been eye-opening and brain boggling. I have had many failures, & some grand success. The work here is based on 1/8th increments..beads 1/8..openings 1/8 etc. When this turns on a lathe all one sees is the headstock and beyond. It's 9 inches in diameter and weighs a mere 3 oz. . The first picture is of it backlit in a window, which is how it was designed to be viewed, and the second was taken during the process..it is very rough and not complete..Hope ya'll find this a tiny bit interesting. Enjoy your day


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Amazing...


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

That bowl won't hold water 

Very nice. 

When I was 23, I saw a panel made like this in a Chinese restaurant and I've always been interested in these types of patterns since.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

That is very nice! How many hours have You been working on that project? You said that You were not a great teacher, I have no idea how one would do that, I wouldn't mine knowing a little more. :0


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi D46..How long? It has been an accumulative process over a few months..I kept making this concept over & over..taking chances and devising ways to accomplish what I was attempting to do. I got inspiration from a famous fella named Hans Weissflog..he makes multi-axis pieces..many people have tried & failed to copy him..shattering seemed to be the problem. I have been trying different methods and adjusting the look I want with machines I have in my shop all to avoid the shattering of the piece. As for this piece I know from start to finish it took over 8 hrs. (the piece is 9 inches in diam and only 3oz. of wood left, so being gentle is paramount) .If I did it again I know that time would drop..each time I make one I get better at it...thanks for your question..


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

They are truely beautiful but just looking at them and imagining making something like that in my shop gives me clear visions of a nasty wood explosion. I do admire your talents.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I usually do not comment on threads where the member has not filled out a name and location.(and I hope you will) A very interesting design. I hope you will share the process in our turning section. Photos of the steps would be nice, I know that will make HarrySin happy. While I am not interested in building this type of project I do appreciate the thought and skill that went into it. Very well done!


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Mike..I will not accomodate you or Sin Or JMG..get off my back. We have been thru this before. I will not go thru it one more time. I DO NOT WANT YOUR ASSISTANCE> I HAVE NEVER ASKED ANY ONE FOR ASSISTANCE. YOU ARE ANNOYING ME. ONE MORE TIME, ANYONE ON THIS FORUM TELLS ME WHAT TO DO, I WILL STOP SHARING & helping others. I come to this forum as I enjoy seeing others projects and today I was able to help(I hope) a fella with a lathe/chucking problem. I PERSONALLY DO NOT CARE WHETHER YOU LIKE OR DISLIKE MY ART, ESPECIALLY IF YOU CHOSE ONLY TO COMMENT IF I GIVE YOU INFO ON MYSELF. KEEP YOUR THOUGHTS TO YOURSELF. I APOLOGIZE TO FORUM MEMBERS FOR THIS RESPONSE, BUT MANY OF YOU WATCHED THE PREVIOUS DEBACLE A FEW MONTHS AGO. LEAVE ME ALONE MIKE; IT IS NOT A CONDITION OF THIS FORUM THAT I TELL YOU INFO YOU DO NOT NEED


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Mike said:


> I usually do not comment on threads where the member has not filled out a name and location.(and I hope you will) A very interesting design. I hope you will share the process in our turning section. Photos of the steps would be nice, I know that will make HarrySin happy. While I am not interested in building this type of project I do appreciate the thought and skill that went into it. Very well done!


Mike: there are those who have good reason not to "publish" their information. I've been on the "'net" for longer than the 'net has been around and I've run the gamut of experiences, good and bad. I've also learned one heck of a lot about protecting one's identity. The Chinese have a philosophy "remain anonymous." The best protection of your identity is to "remain anonymous."

I can assure you that Galturner is indeed a person, a real turner in the true sense of the term, with valid expertise and an enviable portfolio. Why must we persist in this persecution of identity? Her desire is to remain private, period. Is that a crime? Are you hoping she's the Marilyn Munroe of the turner set? Somebody famous so you get to brag to your neighbour that you "know" her? Is that the only reason?

She chooses to contribute by showing what is possible with discipline, imagination and dedication. Why can that not be enough? Would it make a difference in her work if she were from the U.S. as opposed to Australia, or, heaven forbid, China? 

Others lurk and never contribute but I don't hear you condemning them or persecuting them for their lack of contribution. Why is it so important that you know who she is and where she lives? Are you going to pay her a visit like some have paid me a visit?

Now, I will say that this campaign by a few veterans of the forum will only serve to deny the remaining participants of exposure to art and craftsmanship. I have long given up posting projects and results, for similar reason. I do the research to prove or disprove the validity of methods, only to be demeaned by a few. I just don't bother posting my results any more.

The policy of the forum has been clearly stated. It is _not_ necessary to identify one's person, location or other information if they chose not to. Why can't we just leave it at that?


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

Returning to the topic at hand... that is a beautiful piece of work, "galturner." I've never tried turning, not sure if I ever will, but I can appreciate beauty and craftsmanship.

Sweet.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

thistlefly said:


> Returning to the topic at hand... that is a beautiful piece of work, "galturner." I've never tried turning, not sure if I ever will, but I can appreciate beauty and craftsmanship.
> 
> Sweet.


 Thanks for your thoughtful comment on my work. I appreciate you took the time..despite the fact turning does not interest you.


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

gal turner said:


> Thanks for your thoughtful comment on my work. I appreciate you took the time..despite the fact turning does not interest you.


Oh, it interests me... like a zillion other things, is the problem.  I'm already too fascinated with too many things to undertake them all, so I try to avoid the activities that I fear would totally consume me if I dove in at all.

When I was younger, I had and raised horses for some time, and my observation was that you either had horses, or you did everything else that you wanted which required time. Observing those who loved downhill skiing (I stuck with cross-country), my take on that was you either skied or did everything else you wanted which required money.

Methinks turning is more like my (too many) musical instruments... something which requires skill learned over much time. Thus my decision to at least in this case be an appreciate audience and no more, LOL...


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Just going to direct everyone to this thread: http://www.routerforums.com/routerf...23121-router-forums-personal-information.html

It discusses Personal Information on Router Forums. Please respect members who wish not to share any personal details. I ask that if you have any comments for me or on that subject that you keep it in the thread above or in a PM to me.


----------



## Mark Sternberg (Jan 16, 2010)

Galturner,
This project fascinates me. To think outside the box like this is inspiring. 
It seems like the better you get at something, you have to take it to the next step because everything else seems so simple and routine. 
The really neat thing about this is it is very decorative and stylish looking and the average person that looks at it will say "that's really nice" and has no idea how much time and thought went into it but a craftsman that does woodwork will drive themselves nuts trying to figure out how you did it.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Thistelfly: so you & I suffer from the same ailment? I cannot stay on one thread either. One skill seems to lead to another, and an idea to another idea. It can be maddening, but boy, does it provide for a nimble mind!And at my age a nimble mind is greatly desired! Enjoy your day


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Mark Sternberg said:


> Galturner,
> This project fascinates me. To think outside the box like this is inspiring.
> It seems like the better you get at something, you have to take it to the next step because everything else seems so simple and routine.
> The really neat thing about this is it is very decorative and stylish looking and the average person that looks at it will say "that's really nice" and has no idea how much time and thought went into it but a craftsman that does woodwork will drive themselves nuts trying to figure out how you did it.


Glad I could boggle your brain & gave you something to ponder. Yes, I am driven to take it to another step..I am trying now to make a lidded bowl, with a lid that has thru designs(negative space designs) in it..we'll see IF i can do it..After that a bowl or box that is totally neg. space...gives me a reason to get up in the morning..thanks for your comment.:thank_you2:


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

OMG Allthunbs: you gave me the guffaw/hoot/giggle of the day. Marilyn Monroe of woodturning.!!!! That's me..maybe Gina Lolabridgeda? Rachel Welsch? HA! Marilyn & I have a lot in common..she, as do I, loves hunting, fishing and wilderness living. Bet nobody knows this..but it's true. You are gosh darn omnicient! GUFFAW HOOT HOOT..Thanks for the giggle guy, it is appreciated today!


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Galturner, what beautiful work! A brilliant (if backlit!) show of great skill and patience.
Contrary to your self-description you are a superb teacher and superb student. The process you described is exactly the process by which knowledge is advanced.

I tried turning only in an 8th grade shop class I thought to be very poorly taught and found very discouraging, and along the lines of Thistlefly I am not sure I will ever try it again. However I too can appreciate beauty and craftsmanship; I have no chance of ever producing beautiful music but I certainly can recognize and appreciate it.

Your desire to remain private is your choice, as some including Mark the Forum Founder have said (and Mark has made official policy) and Ron (Allthumbs) so eloquently stated earlier in this thread, and it should and must be respected. Your choice is your choice and you owe no explanations to anyone. 

My only hope for you is that you now begin a new journey and share the results with us.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

*another approach*

I've attached a piece I made while I was fine -tuning my attempt to get to the pieces that started this post. I am sending the picture as many of you claimed not to use a lathe or do not wish to..this was made TOTALLY with a router. This design idea comes from a fella named Hans Weissflog..he is known by the boxes that he turns. After talking with a fella on another forum,after he saw this he attempted it totally with a router also, and was pretty successful. One will never get to the fineness of the parts in my first pictures on this post, but one can easily make this one. Good luck, have fun, and let's see what you can envision.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice to meet a gentleman. Thank you Tom. I hope the new picture is a start to that journey..


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

gal turner said:


> I've attached a piece I made while I was fine -tuning my attempt to get to the pieces that started this post. I am sending the picture as many of you claimed not to use a lathe or do not wish to..this was made TOTALLY with a router. This design idea comes from a fella named Hans Weissflog..he is known by the boxes that he turns. After talking with a fella on another forum,after he saw this he attempted it totally with a router also, and was pretty successful. One will never get to the fineness of the parts in my first pictures on this post, but one can easily make this one. Good luck, have fun, and let's see what you can envision.


Hi Galturner;

Ok, this is lovely and light. Compare this to your other. The other is more artistic in the wood but this one is more artistic in the light. Notice on this one that your light space varies from one space to the next. This gives the piece interest that the other doesn't. That said, the other is lighter in the wood and more regular in the light. They are different and offers art in a different way. Study them both carefully and you can see what I mean. Now, can you make one with as little wood as in the first one but a wider variety of light like in the second??????

I know I'm pushing but you keep the grey cells working at full tilt.


----------



## almosta7ftr (Jul 29, 2010)

Gal Turner, forgive me if I've missed it in the posts, but can you tell me what species of wood you used? I'm sure some lend themselves to that kind of delicate and intricate work more than others.


----------



## almosta7ftr (Jul 29, 2010)

Gal Turner - New guy again. I just re-read the title of your post - "Culmination of my Journey" - somehow I doubt that folks who would take on a project just to see if they can figure out how to do it will ever reach the end of their journey.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice to meet ya almost7..On the first posted piece it was maple with a tad of spalt. It was not the best choice, but what I had..the softer spots gave me a devil of a time in the sanding process..be forwarned sanding these is WORK, and work in a tiny scale. 1/8 holes are hard to keep square and to get the corners clean. In the future I will use more solid wood..the 2nd piece is mahogany..if you check my gallery another piece (entreaty to the sun god) is cherry. Now that worked very well. I suspect good walnut would ne fine too..If you take this on, be prepared to love sanding!


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

RON:At my age, grey cells are falling over in exhaustion! As I say. I am teaching myself this stuff. I have no mentor, or printed help, nor videos avail on this..I am trying Ideas and some work, and others don't This 2nd is more Weissflog-y the overlapping circles are his trademark...this piece is a few attempts/prototypes back in the series of attempts..so it's a tad clunky....thanks for your thoughtful comments.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

gal turner said:


> At my age, grey cells are falling over in exhaustion! As I say. I am teaching myself this stuff. I have no mentor, or printed help, nor videos avail on this..I am trying Ideas and some work, and others don't This 2nd is more Weissflog-y the overlapping circles are his trademark...this piece is a few attempts/prototypes back in the series of attempts..so it's a tad clunky....thanks for your thoughtful comments.


Could you find one place to take the pictures. I'd love to see both of these and the other that you have done on a consistent light source. The new one has the best light contrast. If you could take a picture of each of them in this location and then a second in your preferred location that would be ideal.

As per your grey cells, nuts, they've just been tweaked a bit. No, you are doing research. You have taken your expertise and put it into new art. You are creating art. Before industry, there must be art for it is the artist who creates. You have moved to the pinnacle of your craft and now you must stretch the bounds. Push, girl, push. You're giving birth far more painfully than any other mother.

I agree the second is definitely more clunky. Typical of the artistry of many men, especially in the crafts. However, now you've got the outside influence out of the way, create your own influence. Look to nature, there's your most creative influence.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Push? Jeepers! You are a tough taskmaster!  Now that I am retiring from woodworking, I have time to dawdle, prevaricate, procrastinate, and fish! And all the things I have not had time to do. You, my friend, are one of the few who understand it is NOT THE WOOD..it is what is no longer there..it is the light..designing for the light. The finished piece is more thinking time than woodworking time. Figuring how to achieve is even longer. And yet the culmination piece took about 8 hrs to actually make. Lots of time involved. Not exactly pieces made for profit..these are a labor of love. These are for my personal use..to see & feel my own achievement in my own home. The "culmination of my journey" as a woodworker & an artist. I am just about totally thrilled with this concept & my ability to "think outside the box" Onward and sideways!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Galturner:



gal turner said:


> Push? Jeepers! You are a tough taskmaster!
> 
> Now that I am retiring from woodworking, I have time to dawdle,


Why do you think I'm pushing. You belong to the world now. You don't have time to dawdle.



> prevaricate,


Aren't elastic rulers great. They work in all instances except when the game warden compares your ruler to his. Boy do they get ticked when you're off by a foot or two.



> procrastinate,


What, you don't have time to procrastinate. Do you think that's going to delay that final journey? Nuts, why wait 'til you're dead -- do it now. Maybe it will keep you alive an extra year or two.



> and fish! And all the things I have not had time to do.


Nope, you don't get off that easily. You didn't have time to do them because they weren't a high enough priority. They still aren't. Don't bother, to something useful.



> You, my friend, are one of the few who understand it is NOT THE WOOD..it is what is no longer there..it is the light..designing for the light.


Yup, ya got it. Now you see why I'm pushing. 



> The finished piece is more thinking time than woodworking time. Figuring how to achieve is even longer. And yet the culmination piece took about 8 hrs to actually make. Lots of time involved. Not exactly pieces made for profit..these are a labor of love. These are for my personal use..to see & feel my own achievement in my own home. The "culmination of my journey" as a woodworker & an artist. I am just about totally thrilled with this concept & my ability to "think outside the box" Onward and sideways!


You've only just begun and the journey is long and varied and too few lifetimes to do it in. No time to be selfish. You've got to create to survive.

Beautiful work!!! by the way ;-)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

*This is a public apology*

Galturner, please forgive my unintentional error. I have been off the forums since last December and was unaware of the problems you had. I never would intentionally do anything to insult a forum member. I spent many years moderating the forums and assisting members. I hope you understand that I meant well, and I am very sorry I offended you. I have altered my forum signature.

PS: To save on typing may we call you Gal?

Again, sorry I hurt your feelings.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

Mike: your apology is accepted and I thank you for it. Yes you or anyone else can shorten my name to Gal.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

don't cha just love happy endings!!!


class act, both!!!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

:jester: Group hug?


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

CG:   NO  that's a tad 'fur 'fer me!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I must say those are fantastic. I have always wanted to try one but it seems everytime I get around to it something else catches my eye. One of these days. I just got home from a 14 day trip with our 7 yr old grandson so need to get started on Christmas turnings as I have a bunch of orders as long as my arm.


----------



## Shopmania (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks fabulous!


----------



## gemnw (Aug 1, 2010)

*Culmination of Journey*

Your work, and your ethics leave me in awe, and a little jealous.

I have a candlestick made by my Grandmothers Father. He made a pair for each of his daughters, all seven. My Aunt made a card with all the information which I attached to the bottom.

I hope you make the information of what you create available with the piece.
Someday, when we are all gone, it will be important to someone.

Heirlooms of the future

Ted


----------

